# Question about my algae tank



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

If I move the 2 discus in my 75 in with the others in my 65 and cranked the co2 for a week or two, would that help remove the algae any faster? I could fill that sucker up with co2 and then back it off little by little before I put the fish back in there. I was just thinking that things might work better in a plant only tank for awhile. What do you think?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I guess it's worth a shot. The algae that is in there will still need to be removed manually but it will probably be kept at bay with higher CO2 levels. I guess it could be an "experiment". 

What is your fertilization routine like? Just trying to make sure you aren't low on anything.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have three solutions made up right now. 500 ml water each. 2 tbsp CSM+B in one, 2 tbsp KN03 in one, and 1 tbsp of KH2P04 in the other. Right now I am dosing CSM+B 10 ml M,W,F and 10 ml of PO4 and 30 ml of KNO3 on T,TH, and S. After the solutions run out I will dose dry.

I have pulled some of the algae out, but it comes back pretty fast. It is like furry, hairy, brown stuff all over the plants. Comes back pretty quick. I am getting used to it now. Maybe I will just keep it. ](*,) 

Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Any Brown Dust Type algae??? I'm thinking that you may have hair algae that is covered in Diatom algae by your description. Just guessing though...

As for the cause, besides a new tank, I would say low CO2 or NO3.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

That sounds familiar. I know the diatoms will go away. But they are so ugly attached to everything else. 

On another topic, do you know anything about using potassium permanganate as a dip for plants to kill snails? I have read somewhere that this will work. I have some now that I may try soon. 

Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've never tried it but have read somewhere that it works also. You know me, I don't worry much about snails.


----------

